# Aem Cai



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

He falla's what's the best place to get a AEM CAI?
Thanks


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

My local parts connection Greg Vogal is planning on carring AEM products based on the Altima project we've been working on with them. It's a really nice product!

Greg also gives discounts to SERCA members.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

SR20AL said:


> *My local parts connection Greg Vogal is planning on carring AEM products based on the Altima project we've been working on with them. It's a really nice product!
> 
> Greg also gives discounts to SERCA members. *


Yep I know spoke to him a few days ago. Waiting for him to get back to me with the verdict. Thanks for the heads up though


----------

